# IBM T30 how to instal sound card drivers



## goldmatt (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi,this is my first post and im new pretty new to most of this.
Here is my problem,had to install XP PRO onto a new hardrive for my ibm T30 laptop.Now iv'e got no sound.checked every thing i could think of, it says there is no audio device installed,it was(intell 82801ca/camAC97 audio controller) Right, i have another T30 and found the driver i needed on that one,dont know if what i did next was right but copied the audio file 82801ca/camAC97 into a folder and copied it to the T30.basically what i want to know how can i install this driver with an explanation in layman terms so i can undsterstand


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Hmm not to sure what you actually did. I wouls suggest you go to the manufacturers web site and download the drivers.


----------



## goldmatt (Aug 18, 2006)

tried that,intell no longer offers support for this and IBM LENOVO does not have these drivers for download


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Try

www.members.driverguide.com

you will have to register with the site but it is free.


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Is this what you need?

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-41943


----------

